# Makeshift rat 3 room tub cage



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

I tunneled 2 tubs on top of the regular cage for 2 bottom floors and a small upstairs with a towel and a ladder. They seem to love it. A lot more play room and different scenery. I am thinking about turning it around so the cage is facing out though so they have visual of what's going on outside the cage. Its just temporary. But so far they are more active and don't just lay there all day. 

Opiate Addiction Is A Disease
http://www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

I decided to take the top part off and just leave the cage connected to the tub.









Opiate Addiction Is A Disease
http://www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

well it is nice that you are trying to expand their space. The cage you have is really far too small. 
I would caution you against the set up though. 

Rats are very creative and smart and there is a pretty high chance that they could escape that. I would also suggest if you use a bin to cut out some windows and add hardware cloth for ventilation. 

I'd also keep an eye out with them in that cage as those cages are quite badly made and a rat can totally escape if they tried! And the tunnel holes are a bit small and you will have to keep an eye that the rats do not get stuck.

Also if that is cat food I would highly suggest not giving it to them. Rats and cats have far different nutritional needs. Cats are obligate carnivores while rats are omnivores. Cat food is going to give them far too high protein and other stuff as well actually that is just not good for them. 

Sorry to be a downer lol Just trying to give helpful advice


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I agree with moonkissed


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> well it is nice that you are trying to expand their space. The cage you have is really far too small.
> I would caution you against the set up though.
> 
> Rats are very creative and smart and there is a pretty high chance that they could escape that. I would also suggest if you use a bin to cut out some windows and add hardware cloth for ventilation.
> ...


No no thats okay. I am open to constructive criticism. I plan on getting them a bigger cage hopefully today. If everything goes right. They can turn around inside the tunnel so I am guessing its big enough as of right now. They didn't eat any of the cat food. What would you recommend for a tasty treat for my rats ?

Opiate Addiction Is A Disease
http://www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> What would you recommend for a tasty treat for my rats ?


Fresh veggies are by far the yummiest treat to give. Alittle fruit. Cheerios are good. Gerber baby food snacks like the puffs are a huge fave of rats.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Get them Oxbow adult as it is the best commercial rat pellet/block. You need to supplement that with fresh veggies, greens...and other foods that are healthy. For a treat and especially if they are young (under 6 months) some egg or chicken breast for instance would be great, the Oxbow is a little too low on protein so they need it anyway. Don't give them anything salty.


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Get them Oxbow adult as it is the best commercial rat pellet/block. You need to supplement that with fresh veggies, greens...and other foods that are healthy. For a treat and especially if they are young (under 6 months) some egg or chicken breast for instance would be great, the Oxbow is a little too low on protein so they need it anyway. Don't give them anything salty.


Eggs? Like boiled eggs, scrambled eggs? Egg whites? Can you be a bit more specific please? I make and eat lots of eggs. No wonder skeet skeet is always wiggling his nose at me when I am eating eggs lol

Opiate Addiction Is A Disease
http://www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

skeet said:


> Eggs? Like boiled eggs, scrambled eggs? Egg whites? Can you be a bit more specific please? I make and eat lots of eggs. No wonder skeet skeet is always wiggling his nose at me when I am eating eggs lolOpiate Addiction Is A Diseasehttp://www.opiateaddictionforum.com


Any kind of eggs. Some people even give them raw. It doesn't matter, rats love them all. NO salt though. Give both the white and yolk. 1/8 of an egg every other day for instance.


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks guys. Looks lime scrambled eggs for the boys for dinner. They love it. What does it mean when skeeter is clanking his teeth in my ear. Its like a chattering and its really fast. Like if you bite your teeth together really fast. To make a noise 

Opiate Addiction Is A Disease
http://www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

He is probably Bruxing


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rattielover965 said:


> He is probably Bruxing


One happy, happy rat.


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

So that chatter means he is Happy? Its really loud. My fiance can hear it across the room and he does it when I call his name while petting him

Opiate Addiction Is A Disease
http://www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Take a video if you can.

As long as it's with his teeth and doesn't happen all the time, then yeah. (If it sounds like it's coming from his lungs instead of the teeth then it's not bruxing.)

But yeah, they do this thing called brux and boggle where they chatter their teeth and blink to express being content or happy.


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

It is Def coming from the teeth. I'll try to find it on YouTube 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll have to make a video of it and I'll start a new thread. I'll do it in just a second. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## skeet (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's the video https://youtu.be/tVwBr9MpAzg

Opiate Addiction Forum
www.opiateaddictionforum.com


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, that sounds like a brux.


----------

